# evolution of evil



## kalmkidd (Nov 19, 2007)

Evil was a seed when the dawn had came in
Turned to a weed because they poorly placed it,
But strength showed it was more than basic
It became a tree when the morning faded.
So the 'Evolution of Evil' was orchestrated..
& Every single leaf glistened with morbid hatred,
Fruit so perfect everyone who saw it, waited
Wanting a bite to see how pure the taste is...
Not knowing that the core was laced with
A poison of snakespit effectin' all who take it.


The start of Man's fall from greatness,
& Those who had tasted were all contagious...
God viewed these actions in pure amazement,
Perceptions now of a world, that war created
Seeing few who knew the cure was sacred,
With faith running through the water vapours.
But knowin that man would sure embrace it,
God churned out sea's like it was automated
Cast his Disciples out to lure the faces..
Everyone from the rich to the poor & naked..


They were drawn in by these organ players..
With sweetest melodies made for the saviour,
But alot were against this & the floor debated
People were either angered.. or persuaded..
Man didn't know he could withdraw the matrix
Takin' advantage when they saw his patience,
..Strung him up till he was sore & shaking,


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 20, 2007)

i wonder what kind of beat you want playing in my mind when i read these lyrics?


----------

